# Maglev magnet suggestions?



## Dinre (Feb 23, 2022)

I'd like to mod some more Moyu cubes with maglev, and I'm tired of buying RS3 M cubes just to yank out the hardware. I've seen TheCubicle is having difficulty with damaged magnets, and besides, I already have a supplier I order magnets from for other types of projects.

Any ideas what the strength should be on the washer magnets?


----------

